# Police Clearance including Maiden Name



## Secia (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi
Please can someone provide me with some advice.
I am about to lodge for a 190 Visa and have been told I need a Police Clearance Certificate showing all my previous names (maiden names) as well as my current married name.
I went to the police station to do the fingerprints etc but the women there was clueless and could not tell me how to complete the PCC Application/what to write on it to ensure i get the PCC showing all my maiden names AND my married name.
Has anyone got any advice?
Thanks


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

Secia said:


> Hi
> Please can someone provide me with some advice.
> I am about to lodge for a 190 Visa and have been told I need a Police Clearance Certificate showing all my previous names (maiden names) as well as my current married name.
> I went to the police station to do the fingerprints etc but the women there was clueless and could not tell me how to complete the PCC Application/what to write on it to ensure i get the PCC showing all my maiden names AND my married name.
> ...


I dont think so... Name as per passport is required...my wife got PCC in maiden name(but after marriage she did not change name).. and as per passport she received PCC

Did your agent told you this? 

In case of multiple names an affidavit stating the same would be enough


----------



## Secia (Apr 23, 2017)

Thanks Anamica
Appreciate your reply. I have put in the PCC application. Apparently i just need to attach my previous marriage certificates and death certificate of my previous husband. Holding thumbs it comes back okay !
Do you perhaps know if the main applicant and spouse (Not children) are able to supply an abridged birth certificate or will the DIBP insist on an unabridged one?
Thanks !


----------

